# مكتبةبترولية شاملة



## eliker bahij (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام*


*:* *مكتبةبترولية شاملة*

*GPSA - Engineering Data Book*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/62686496/fce0db7b/GPSA_-_Engineering_Data_Book_12Ed.ht ml?s=1*

*Chaudhri - Oil Well Testing Handbook*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/39593602/ef0681f7/chaudhri_-_oil_well_testing_handbookpdf. html?s=1*


*Matthews - Pressure Buildup and Flow Tests in Wells*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/28942485/e70c22b7/matthews_-_pressure_buildup_and_flow_tes ts_in_wells.html?s=1*

*Petroleum Production Engineering*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/82969792/fa44afeb/Petroleum_Production_Engineeri ng_Elsevier__2007_.html?s=1*

*Micheal Economides - Petroleum Production Systems.pdf*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/15113296/10c432a5/Micheal_Economides_-_Petroleum_Production_Systems. html?s=1*
*WELL_TEST_ANALYSIS_THE_USE_OF_ AD¶*
*VANCED_INTERPRETATION_MODELS*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/39658032/54c3b628/Bourdet_Dominic_-_Handbook_of_Petroleum_Explora tion_and_Production_3_WELL_TES T_ANALYSIS_THE_USE_OF_ADVANCED _INTERPRETATION_MODELS.html?s= 1*

*Arnold K - Surface Production Operations*


*http://www.4shared.com/file/17931345/96a47fca/Arnold_K_-_Surface_Production_Operations _Volume_12ndE.html?s=1

http://www.4shared.com/file/34622494/fc0c0eff/Arnold_K_-_Surface_Production_Operations _Volume_22ndE.html?s=1*

*Drilling Engineering*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/72264293/ca056724/Drilling_Engineering.html?s=1*
*Basic Drilling Engineering.ppt*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/89740761/db10cbfe/Basic_Drilling_Engineering.htm l?s=1*

*ihandbook*


*http://www.4shared.com/file/45887844/ab6e0298/ihandbook_10402.html?s=1*

*DRILLING DATA HANDBOOK*


*http://www.4shared.com/file/75101528/40c13850/DRILLING_DATA_HANDBOOK.html?s= 1*

*IADC - Drilling Manual.pdf*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/28070699...anual.html?s=1*

*Mud Engineer*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/38648680/c6a35079/Mud_Engineer_File.html?s=1*




*http://www.4shared.com/file/16605369...anual.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/28144074..._Team.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/58530694...ual_I.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/59605506...al_II.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/78228454...rachs.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/89772193...entre.html?s=1*


*http://www.4shared.com/file/85185573...NTROL.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/85185965...NTROL.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/85186459...TIONS.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/85185707...NTROL.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/85186265...NTROL.html?s=1*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/85186265...NTROL.html?s=1*



*"Well Production Practical Handbook" ed. by Henri Cholet
INSTITUT FRANCAIS DU PETROLE PUBLICATIONS
Editions Technip | 2008 | ISBN: 2710807726 2710809176 9782710809173 | 559 pages | PDF | 16 MB* 
*This Handbook is designed to give a complete, comprehensive overview of field development and well production, providing a wealth of practical information. It is intended as a reference guide for petroleum engineers and oilfield operators, yet also provides readily-available solutions to practical problems. The user will find the guidelines, recommendations, formulas and charts currently in use, as it covers most of the cases encountered in the field.* 

*This handbook will help the oilfield manager to better monitor outsourced work and current operations. The handbook also introduces the new techniques of well production (horizontal and multilateral wells, heavy oil production, etc.). Many examples are given throughout to facilitate the use of the formulas. Also, measurements are frequently expressed in both metric and U.S. units*


*http://ebooksmio.com/encyclopedia-di...-by-henri.html*



*Iadc drilling manual*



*http://www.mediafire.com/?a2724vsh9lgqs6p*



*Sucker-Rod Pumping Manual*

*Sucker-Rod Pumping Manual*
*http://longfiles.com/aj44ojuz327s/Su...anual.pdf.html*


*Distillation Design*

*http://uploaded.net/file/v5jr5be8
*منقول


----------



## eliker bahij (26 ديسمبر 2013)

To download the files :​Click on the link.
You will a new window with a link like this :
Redirection vers : http://www.4shared.com/file/39593602/ef0681f7/chaudhri_-_oil_well_testing_handbookpdf.html?s=1 
Copy the link to your browser and click on it .
This will take you to the site where you can download your file.


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (23 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

ممتاز و نرجو اضافة المزيد


----------

